# Snake ID in Darwin



## phatty (May 6, 2013)

the pic was posted on a fb site is was rescued and is in wild care to be released 
what do you think it is i am thinking it is a jag but others think it is a standard darwin carpet of natural variation
what do you guys think


----------



## harlemrain (May 6, 2013)

Not sure sorry, but did they say how bad his injury is? Poor guy


----------



## saximus (May 6, 2013)

Looks like a very nice, normal Darwin to me


----------



## phatty (May 6, 2013)

saximus said:


> Looks like a very nice, normal Darwin to me


so you believe its a darwin i have seen some with dorsal stripes like this but the colour looks very yellow but i will trust you on this if you say its darwin its darwin hahah


----------



## Ramsayi (May 6, 2013)

Doesn't look like a darwin to me.Maybe some type of cross.


----------



## longqi (May 6, 2013)

Peter Nicholson's Photos | Facebook

these are also wild Darwins
they are not all the same


----------



## Mitella (May 6, 2013)

normal Darwin in my opinion, must just have a stripey gene in him/her


----------



## saximus (May 6, 2013)

phatty said:


> so you believe its a darwin i have seen some with dorsal stripes like this but the colour looks very yellow but i will trust you on this if you say its darwin its darwin hahah



Haha I'm definitely not an expert so see what the general consensus is. I actually own one with a a stripe almost as full as that one and photos can be deceptive with colour, especially phone cameras. Have a look at some of the photos people post on here under different lighting conditions. It's hard to tell it's the same animal sometimes


----------



## Ramsayi (May 6, 2013)

longqi said:


> Peter Nicholson's Photos | Facebook
> 
> these are also wild Darwins
> they are not all the same



And they look like darwins too.


----------



## bohdi13 (May 6, 2013)

A nice looking variegata in my opinion.


----------

